# Tycoon lake



## FishinFrost (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone on here fish tycoon lake in Galopolis? I've read it is supposed to be one of the better bass lakes in Ohio. My cousin has property down there and says it's not what it's cracked up to be? I'm going there Memorial Day weekend and would like to check it out


----------



## pev (Mar 16, 2014)

fished very heavy but they are in there i think they have seen every lure that was ever made


----------



## FishinFrost (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully I bring some luck with me


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I used to fish it a lot about 4-5 years ago. It's the lake I've ever did well at Bass Fishing from the bank, I would use a black n blue Bitsy Bug with a trailer . It's also an Electric Motor only lake


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have fished it a lot growing up in meigs county before moving to columbus. Yes it has some monster bass in it and yes it gets fished hard. The key is fishing it very early in the year ( March and early April ) before the traffic gets heavy on the lake. Also it is a good night fishing lake. They used to mow the dams and you could walk it at night. However, the last time I was down that way the dams weren't mowed.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

The '**** seems to be in a funk right now...the fish are not on their normal patterns. We found fish this weekend...a mixed bag...but getting a good bite going was tough. Check out this video. :G 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk6SgG-QQC8[/ame]


----------



## FishinFrost (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. I am going to be using a kayak I also have the option of floating raccoon creek to the ohio river. I still am not sure what would be more fun. Or better fishing


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FishinFrost said:


> Does anyone on here fish tycoon lake in Galopolis? I've read it is supposed to be one of the better bass lakes in Ohio. My cousin has property down there and says it's not what it's cracked up to be?



Tycoon is a very good largemouth bass fishery. Rarely in Ohio (other than private ponds) will you be as close to a large number of quality size bass such as Tycoon Lake offers.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Fishing from shore at Tycoon takes patience; most of the best bass cover is only accessible by boat. 

If you're yak fishing, or want to fish from shore, consider this - the main access to the lake is Tycoon Road, which is off of SR 554 coming from Rio Grande. Soon after you turn onto Tycoon Road, the road makes a Y and Tycoon heads right; the left-side road is called Gooch Rd (Some call it Vaughn Road) and it takes you around to the back side of the lake. Follow the road (don't take the gravel turn-offs; Gooch/Vaughn is paved, albeit roughly, the entire way). Once you get to the "dead end", take the gravel road to the right; you'll see a swampy area and one of the back arms of the lake. It's full of lily pads, but there is a lot of standing timber and submerged creek arms that make this a pretty productive bass and crappie area of the lake, and can be fished from shore. Or you can launch your yak from the end of the gravel road (it goes right into the lake). 

I'll warn you about Raccoon; it's large as creeks go but it's full of brush and riffles. The lower end is passable but put-in spots are few and far between it seems. The mouth of the creek at the Ohio is a good fishing area I've heard. But if it's been raining at all before Memorial Day, steer clear. The Raccoon runs fast and hard when it rains.

Speaking of the Ohio, you might want to consider fishing the dam tailrace if the water levels chill out. Put your yak in at the Butler access ramp a few miles south off Route 7 and paddle up to just below the locks. The cats and hybrids should be in eating mood by then.


----------



## FishinFrost (Mar 20, 2014)

Fishnerd thank you for the info it was very helpful. I will let you know how I did


----------



## FishinFrost (Mar 20, 2014)

I forgot to reply out of 1 1/2 days fishing tycoon lake I caught 2 bass about 15 in each and a 20 blue cat on a crank bait. I didn't see anyone catching anything. Most people called me crazy for bass fishing. I talked to a guy that said he has most luck jigging around structure deep down but I didn't have a fish finder.


----------

